# Sharks



## captgwalts (Feb 8, 2011)

Im on a short trip to Portland Maine, not where you think of as a hot spot for shark fishing (lobster yes). But I went out with a friend and 50lb of chum. We were able to pick some live macs & pollock on the way out. I headed his 21 footer off shore to a spot in 400ft of water and started to chum. It only took an hour till the first blue shark showed up. He played around the boat a little and swam off but not too far the pollock went down 45 mins later we landed a 300lb blue shark. We had 4 more around the boat but no more takers. All in all a great day,so were the lobster. Ill be home soon. Capt Greg


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice Job


----------

